# Buying a tegu from Big apple Pet supplies



## Byrns149 (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it good? Theyre only $200 and they look good in the pictures. Just normal captive bred argentine black and whites. Does anyone have expierience with them?


----------



## james.w (Dec 16, 2011)

I would question if they are true CBB.


----------



## Byrns149 (Dec 16, 2011)

james.w said:


> I would question if they are true CBB.



I was thinking probably farmed but is farmed bad?


----------



## james.w (Dec 16, 2011)

$200 is too much for a farmed b&w in my opinion. If you can wait it out, next July or so.there will be plenty of CB babies. Have you checked TeguTerra, they may still have 2011 hatchlings.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 16, 2011)

I've talked to that steve guy when I was looking for a beardie and he was trying to tell me that kevin dunn from dragonsdenherps was a horrible breeder cause his website wasn't ranked that high lol D-bag


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Big Apple.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 16, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## spark678 (Dec 17, 2011)

dont buy from big apple. poor customer service.


----------



## Byrns149 (Dec 17, 2011)

alright how are farm bred in general? I have seen some deals on fauna for 165 or 180,


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 17, 2011)

Typically, they require a bit more work to calm and harbor a larger load of parasites. I'd recommend taking them to your vet for a check over or at the least taking in some fresh poo for a float/smear.


----------



## Dana C (Dec 18, 2011)

Byrns149 said:


> alright how are farm bred in general? I have seen some deals on fauna for 165 or 180,



I bought what I am sure is a farm raised Agr. Red from Reptile City....and yes I have heard more about them and wouldn't deal with them again. However, the Tegu, Miss Kitty, wasn't "out of the box" calm and docile.
She was a handful, hissing, puffing, tail whipping etc. I received her on October 27 and she has calmed down and allows herself to be picked up and loves to have her chin and jowls stroked. In other words she is doing fine in the temprament area. I think she was about 15 1/2 inches when I got her and hatched in June I think but don't really know. 

I paid $200 for her which is the norm for a CB imported Red with B&W's as low as $150. 

You might want to check the LLL Reptiles site as well as they often have them.


----------

